# Para Dressage Tues 4th Sept schedule change??



## MM&PP (31 August 2012)

I have just read an email advising me that the event I am attending on Tuesday is now finishing at 11.30??

I thought there were 3 seperate tests at 9am, 11am and 3pm but now I am assuming this has all changed.

I also thought there was a medal ceremony that day too; has this also been changed? Can anyone shed any light? Confusing and a bit annoying...

Thanks.


----------



## armchair_rider (31 August 2012)

The printed schedule I have (the one that came with the ticket) says 9am-Midday and 1.45pm-7.15pm. The paralympics website is so slow I have given up on it. 

Having check my email http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/spectators/tickets/schedule-updates/

The AM session now finishes at 11.40


----------



## MM&PP (1 September 2012)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Chestersmummy (2 September 2012)

I wondered that too as I am going to both the am and pm session.


----------



## kiritiger (2 September 2012)

AFAIK, armchair_rider is correct, AM session finishes at 11:40 and will be Grade IV and Grades III and Ia in the PM session. The medal ceremonies are after each class is done.


----------

